# Starting a Non-Profit (Name Ideas?)



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't been on here in forever! So much has been going on in my life and I am really excited and motivated with my family's new idea. We are going to start a no-kill, privately owned, animal shelter in Polk County, Oregon. Now, I know some of you are probably thinking "ya right little girl, like that's going to happen!" But before I start getting replies about how difficult it's going to be, and about how it's never going to happen, I want you to know that, I know it's going to be hard. I know. But I have my family's support and we know someone who has done this and her business is going strong! She is going to help us out. 
Our community doesn't have any animal shelters, or humane societies withing a 20 mile radius. So as you can imagine, there is a huge need and tons of family pets are being dumped in the forests and are being killed or dying from starvation. Another huge problem in our area is teen pregnancy and teen drug abuse. I am a strong believer that animals can change lives, so my long term goal is to have troubled teens and even kids that just need something to do, to volunteer and work there. They would learn life skills, responsibility, and learn how to properly take care of pets. Right now I am working on getting the 501c3 application and will hopefully be working towards getting some sort of grants soon. I am also looking for people that want to make a difference and have money to invest in a good cause. But before I do any of this, I need to come up with a good name. So far I some that I like:

[*]H.O.P.E Animal Rescue
[*]L.O.V.E Animal Rescue
[*]Starting Over
[*]Fresh Start
[*]Our Angels
[*]Love Does
[*]Helping Hands

I could REALLY use some good ideas! I don't want anything cheesy because I want to be taken seriously, so nothing like "fluffy paws" or anything LOL 
Thanks for reading!
~Kayla


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am really, really bad at names but want to commend you for wanting to start an animal shelter! 

I would advise you to start small, and only take in as many as you can easily manage. There are SO many stories in the news lately of rescues biting off more than they can chew and turning into "hoarding" situations. They start of with only the best of intentions and try to save ALL the animals they come across, and end up in way over their heads.

Also: seriously evaluate what you mean by "no kill." IMO, rescues that mean "no euthenasia, EVER" are just bad news. Sometimes, the kindest thing to do for an animal that is suffering from terrible physical or mental issues is to help them over the Bridge.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I am really, really bad at names but want to commend you for wanting to start an animal shelter!
> 
> I would advise you to start small, and only take in as many as you can easily manage. There are SO many stories in the news lately of rescues biting off more than they can chew and turning into "hoarding" situations. They start of with only the best of intentions and try to save ALL the animals they come across, and end up in way over their heads.
> 
> Also: seriously evaluate what you mean by "no kill." IMO, rescues that mean "no euthenasia, EVER" are just bad news. Sometimes, the kindest thing to do for an animal that is suffering from terrible physical or mental issues is to help them over the Bridge.



I totally agree with you! And by no-kill mean, we will not euthanize due to overcrowding or behavioral problems, and if treatable, the animal will receive proper medical care until it is adoptable. I hate to see animals suffer, and yes I agree sometimes it is the kindest thing to bring that animal peace. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

good luck! Unfortunately I will be of no help with a name.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. Obtaining a 501(c)3 status is not as easy as it sounds. You will need to create by-laws, board of directors, articles of incorporation, just to name a few things. It takes roughly 9 hours to fill out the application itself, and if the IRS sends it back because it is missing something, you have to pay the $750 app fee all over again. I would highly recommend having a lawyer prepare the application for you. 

There are some excellent books available and websites you can use as resources to get you going with a not-for-profit organization. 

Best of luck!


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sahara said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Obtaining a 501(c)3 status is not as easy as it sounds. You will need to create by-laws, board of directors, articles of incorporation, just to name a few things. It takes roughly 9 hours to fill out the application itself, and if the IRS sends it back because it is missing something, you have to pay the $750 app fee all over again. I would highly recommend having a lawyer prepare the application for you.
> 
> There are some excellent books available and websites you can use as resources to get you going with a not-for-profit organization.
> 
> Best of luck!


Yes I am coming to learn that it is very tedious work. I just finished up the executive summery today and am now finishing up the business plan draft. Gah! It's hard work but I like it  I am pretty sure that in Oregon the 501(c)3 fee is $540? At least i'm hoping it is! lol And yes I am using tons of websites to help me out...Thanks for your reply!


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Any ideas guys? I'm stuck!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that if you want your community to connect with the shelter (and thus get support) you should either name it something directly connected with your town or County, or you should call temporarily call it the (eg) Polk County Rescue and ask your local paper or radio station to work with you to have members of the public suggest or vote on names.

Before you go down that route though.......... Make sure you know all the answers to the nay-Sayers questions. As an example given already, be clear on what you mean by the no-kill policy before you state it in your press release.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Your idea is very possible, but also very difficult emotionally, financially, and physically.

I started my 501(c)3 non-profit animal rescue in March 2008 when I was 16 yrs old. My mom helped with the driving and phone calls, but the rest was all my responsibility (i.e. the planning, fundraising, pulling animals, applications, contracts, medical and financial decisions, housecheck approvals, website, etc.).

There is also a lot of drama in the rescue world. Be prepared to find other rescuers who love your work, and others who are so very negative they become a hinderance to your work and passion. I am not talking just not agreeing with certain things, but other rescuers trying to screw you over and stab you in the back. In short, stay out of the drama and stick with those who share similar goals, philosophy, and standards.

To be reputable, you must require fosters and adopters to fill out applications, and your applications must be thorough and information grasping. You will also need contracts for all fosters and adopters. These not only legally protect your rescue and the foster or adopter, but they help protect the animal. Housechecks are vital; check the home for dangers and check the yard for dangers, including low points in the fence and holes in the fence. Always deny an applicant that does not allow a housecheck.

Always charge and adoption fee (adoption donation) for the well-being of the animal and to minimally help with future costs. In order to assist with the pet over population, all cats and dogs must be spayed/neutered. Being utd on shots and microchipped (back to your rescue) are strongly recommended.

Our rescue REQUIRES the animal to be returned to our rescue if the home can no longer care for him/her. This prevents the animal from going back to the shelter, back on the streets, or to a bad home.

Also, when naming your organization, keep in mind there is a difference in "rescues" and "shelters". Rescues are usually 501(c)3 non-profit. They have a higher chance of being no-kill. Shelters refer more to the city/county opperated facilities that are required to take in any pet that walks in the door, they are funded by the city/county, they usually DON'T have a no-kill policy, etc. They are typically very high-kill due to lack of space.

Are you going to have a facility other than keeping animals in your home and in foster homes? If so, call it a "rescue facility" and not a "shelter".

If you post some key terms you want to focus on with your rescue, etc., I can help brainstorm some names.

Lastly, if you are no-kill, be prepared to spend thousands of dollars on medical for certain animals, both scheduled and emergency. Some animals will go through your rescue requiring minimal medical attention, while others will require extensive medical attention (i.e. orthopedic surgery, cardo consults or surgery, dental work, other surgeries, emergency vet care at a 24/7 critical care facility, and much more). No-kill means you do NOT euthanize for medical conditions that CAN be treated (even if you lack the funding). You can not euth due to lack of space. It also means you do not euthanize behavioral cases unless it is a very severe case and professional assistance is not working. In this case, euthanizing the animal is to protect the community, other animals, and the animal in consideration. We have rescued dog-aggressive, cat-aggressive, and slight human-aggressive dogs. They all went through professional training (approx. $900-$2,100 a dog) prior to adoption, and their adopter received free lessons with the trainer (at our rescue's expense).

In example of euth'ing to protect the community, if you have a dog that is dog aggressive and has killed another dog, there is no possible way you can place that dog in a home while being 100% certain you are not causing danger to other dogs. Eventhough the home may not have other dogs, if he/she ever were to get loose or a loose dog run up to him/her while on a walk, that would be a disaster waiting to happen.

Look for sponsors, grants, and donors. Hold fundraisers and be smart with your money, as there is never enough of it. Ask for item donations (beds, collars, crates, treats, food, etc.) instead of going out and buying them. Save your money for medical bills and food if not received in item donations. Also, for example, we usually have more animals in our rescue, but right now we only have 4. ALWAYS keep at least $2,000 in the bank for medical emergencies. While $2,000 may not even cover one ER visit, it is definately smart to stay on top of your finances and plan for the "just in case".

We just rescued a stray sick 2 week old kitten that needed to be rushed to our regular vet, then we were transfered to the ER (as it was late at night and our vet was closing). Unfortunately, the kitten did not make it, but just in those few hours, we spent probably $500-- though that's the least expensive bill we have received from the ER... just so you have an idea). Those bills and bills from specialists usually run in the thousands ($1,000-$4,000 that we have had experience with). Also, try to hook up with vets that will work with you and give you a rescue discount.

I will post again if I think of anything else, but let me know if you have any questions regarding anything. We had our 501(c)3 status done by a friend that was a CPA, though it was still about $800 or so.

Rescue work is definately a wonderful experience and it is a wonderful feeling when you can make a difference. While you know you can not save them all, the harder part is loosing an animal in your rescue from medical conditions. We only had that kitten for 5 days, but it takes a toll on you and the time spent with the animal is irrelevant when it comes to saying good-bye.

Here is our website you can check out if you would like: Our Mission - LEASH Animal Rescue

Good luck!!


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

BTW- My website is due for an update.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Some rescues and shelters in your state.
Animal Shelters in Oregon | Petfinder


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Name suggestions....

1. Second Chance rescue

2. You can also take your last name, or first name, or the name of a special pet...and add it in front of Arc...a play off Noah's arc...so for example..."Smiths Arc", "Sally's Arc" etc...

3. Happy Tails pet rescue

4. Love & Hope rescue

That's all I got off top of my head lol...hope was somewhat helpful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

LostDragonflyWings said:


> Your idea is very possible, but also very difficult emotionally, financially, and physically.
> 
> I started my 501(c)3 non-profit animal rescue in March 2008 when I was 16 yrs old. My mom helped with the driving and phone calls, but the rest was all my responsibility (i.e. the planning, fundraising, pulling animals, applications, contracts, medical and financial decisions, housecheck approvals, website, etc.).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all your info! I am 16 also, and right now I am pretty much doing most of it on my own. I am starting off with working on a business plan and an executive summery. There is still a TON I have to do but I like the challenge. Thanks for clearing up the "rescue vs shelter" thing. I was confused on what it was called  The most important thing I want to focus on with the rescue is, helping animals AND troubled youth. I would really like to make that clear in the name if possible. How long did it take you to get going? And how did you get the money to start? Was it difficult to get grants? Thanks again!
~Kayla


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

@LostDragonflyWings I also understand that the role of foster homes is HUGE and none if this would be possible without them. I would definitely make sure that the foster parents are fit and the home is safe.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

It didn't take me long at all go get going. Once I got into the rescue community, we were pulling dogs from shelters, etc. I started the rescue before we had received our 501(c)3 status, though we started working on that shortly after. It is definately better to become a legal non-profit though, as it gives you that much more credibility and it allows donors to write off their donations.

In order to afford to file for our 501(c)3 non-profit status, I did fundraisers such as yard sales and candy bar sales, as well as put any/all money I received from helping other people with their pets/horses towards the rescue (I still do that).

In regards to grants, it is a little challenging to get grants, as you have to know how to write your applications/proposals properly. Also, many times other orangizations offer grants for specific things, like for spay/neuter projects, etc. I have applied to a few grants, but have not received any. I should try harder though.

Most of our donations come from like I said, the money I put into it from doing little jobs watching other people's animals, donations from the public, and donations from specific donors I have been lucky enough to hook up with (that help with some medical treatments, etc.).

You will find that when you go to file for your status, another organization may already have a name similar to yours, or actually the exact name you want (some terms can be popular-- like "second chance", etc.).

I will try to brainstorm some ideas for you though. Is there any particular mission you have? How do you want to connect homeless animals and troubled youth?

Foster homes are a great resource and make rescuing so much easier, especially if you do not have a facility. It is very hard to find good foster homes these days, and sometimes rescues offer "paid fosters" (I try not to do this, other than in situations where we have a dog stuck in boarding and needing a foster ASAP). Paid fosters are where the rescue pays the foster home a certain amount of money per week, month, etc. (i.e. $300 a month).-- In offering this however, you need to work even harder in screening the home, as to ensure they are not just in it for the extra cash, but to actually help the animal. Our rescue always supplies at least a collar, leash, and ID tag (with our rescue's info on it) to all foster homes. We also offer other supplies such as toys, blankets/beds, crate, treats, and food (but many times fosters are willing to suppy such things).-- These are all items we make sure are returned when the dog leaves the foster homes. Additionally, we always cover medical expenses for our dogs, and have a section in our foster contract about that.-- The foster must get permission to take the dog to the vet for things other than emergencies (especially if they want to be reimbursed). If it is an emergency, the foster is to take the dog immediately, then call us from the vet so we can approve treatment. If at all possible, we have the fosters take our dogs to our regular vets, as not only do we get a rescue discount, but they are vets we like and approve of their work (NOT all vets are good).


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

LostDragonflyWings said:


> I will try to brainstorm some ideas for you though. Is there any particular mission you have? How do you want to connect homeless animals and troubled youth?


It would be my dream to be able to have kids that got in trouble volunteer there and receive counseling and learn good work ethic, how to take care of animals, and maybe even learn some basic vet care. I would like it to be a place that school counselors recommend kids to go to after school and in the summers if they are having a hard time and getting into trouble. Eventually I would like it to reach out to kids all over the state and maybe over the nation sometime in the future. That is my overall goal. 

PS. My parents are going to help me out when it comes to helping the volunteers. My dad is a police officer in Salem so he deals with these kinds of kids all the time and is good at talking to them.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

I came up with a name! I am proud to introduce Operation Pawsible 


http://operationpawsible.webstarts.com/?r=20120904041049


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

KaylaMarie96 said:


> I came up with a name! I am proud to introduce Operation Pawsible
> 
> 
> Blue Fumes


Very cool! Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------

